# ΠεΖά και ΚεΦαΛαΊα Άγγλων, Γάλλων, Πορτογάλων...



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2009)

Διαβάζοντας μηνύματα μελών, έχω να υποβάλλω στην ευγενή ομήγυρη τα εξής και περιμένω διορθώσεις σας:

*όταν μία λέξη υποδηλώνει εθνικότητα (Άγγλος), *α) κατά Μπαμπινώτη, αν έχει θέση επιθέτου γράφεται με πεζό (ο έλληνας πρωθυπουργός), αν έχει θέση ουσιαστικού με κεφαλαίο (είναι πάνω απ' όλα Έλληνας)
β) κατά Τριανταφυλλίδη γράφεται με κεφαλαίο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.

*όταν μία λέξη υποδηλώνει γλώσσα (ελληνικά):*
και οι δύο ανωτέρω συμφωνούν ότι λέμε ελληνικά και όχι Ελληνικά.

*όταν μία λέξη που υποδηλώνει εθνικότητα είναι επίθετο, γράφεται πάντα με μικρό:*
αγγλική ορολογία, όχι **Α*γγλική ορολογία, το οποίο είναι σαφέστατα επιρροή από την *α*γγλική γλώσσα.

Αν έχουμε αλλού σχετικό σημείωμα (δε βρήκα), παρακαλώ σβήστε με.
Αν πιστεύετε ότι θα μπορούσε να επεκταθεί και να συμπεριλάβει τη χρήση πεζών-κεφαλαίων γενικότερα, μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο.
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## curry (Jan 23, 2009)

Προσωπικά, εφαρμόζω την "μπαμπινιωτική" μέθοδο (ο ρώσος υπουργός, ο κινέζος πρόεδρος) παρόλο που δεν το ήξερα. Το έχω συνηθίσει τόσο πολύ πάντως που θα μου έπαιρνε καιρό να το αλλάξω.
Τα ελληνικά, αγγλικά, αραβικά κλπ με μικρό, όπως και η γαλλική κουζίνα, η βρετανική ευγένεια κλπ.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 23, 2009)

Και εγώ ακριβώς έτσι τα γράφω! Κάπου όμως νομίζω ότι είχαμε ξανακάνει αυτήν τη συζήτηση αλλά δεν μπορώ να τη βρω!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 23, 2009)

Palavra said:


> *όταν μία λέξη υποδηλώνει εθνικότητα (Άγγλος), *α) κατά Μπαμπινώτη, αν έχει θέση επιθέτου γράφεται με πεζό (ο έλληνας πρωθυπουργός), αν έχει θέση ουσιαστικού με κεφαλαίο (είναι πάνω απ' όλα Έλληνας)
> β) κατά Τριανταφυλλίδη γράφεται με κεφαλαίο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.



Να, είναι κάτι τέτοια που δεν καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό τους. Γιατί στη μία περίπτωση το γράφουμε έτσι και στην άλλη αλλιώς. Και γιατί υπάρχει διάσταση απόψεων;


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Με κλόνισες για μια στιγμή, Pink, γιατί μου δημιούργησες αμφιβολίες για τη μνήμη μου (και έχω πολλές και σοβαρές). Αλλά στο ΛΝΕΓ γράφει, π.χ. στην Αγγλία:

Το όνομα της γλώσσας, ως ουσιαστικοποιημένο εθνικό όνομα, γράφεται με κεφαλαίο, όπως και κάθε εθνικό ουσιαστικό, ήτοι: _Αγγλική_ (όχι _αγγλική_), όπως και _Ελληνική, Γαλλική, Γερμανική_ κ.τ.ό. Όταν χρησιμοποιείται ως επίθετο, τότε γράφεται κανονικά με μικρό: _αγγλική γλώσσα, αγγλικά έθιμα_ [...].

Το σχόλιο για τα εθνικά ουσιαστικά δείχνει ότι και τα _Άγγλος, Αγγλίδα_ γράφονται με κεφαλαίο.

Συνέχεια σχετικά με το μπέρδεμα υπάρχει και στο παλιό τρανσλάτουμ:
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=6476.msg44246#msg44246


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 23, 2009)

Α, γεια σου! Κάπου θυμόμουν ότι τα είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει! Ε, εντάξει δεν ήταν εδώ!!! Ένα μικρό λαθάκι κάναμε!!!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2009)

Το ΛΚΝ γράφει
*αγγλικά *ΕΠIΡΡ σε αγγλική γλώσσα: Είναι γραμμένο ~.

Έλαβα και το ακόλουθο σημείωμα σε προσωπικό μήνυμα:

Στο _Ορθογραφικό λεξικό τής Νέας Ελληνικής _του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη (Αθήνα 2008), συγκεκριμένα στο ένθετο Ορθογραφικό παράρτημα (σελ. 97), αναφέρεται μεταξύ άλλων ότι κεφαλαιογραφούνται:
...
2. (α) τα εθνικά-πατριδωνυμικά, ακόμη και ως επίθετα: Έλληνας, Γερμανός - ο Έλληνας υπουργός, ο Βολιώτης εκδότης, Αθωνίτης μοναχός...
(β) ουσιαστικοποιημένα επίθετα που δηλώνουν γλώσσα: η Ελληνική, τα Λατινικά, η Ποντιακή, αλλά η ελληνική γλώσσα...
...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2009)

Παιδιά, έχουμε κάποια συνεισφορά εδώ;
Διαβάζω, διαβάζω, και άκρη δε βγάζω...


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2009)

Με λίγα λόγια (χάρισμα που αποκτιέται μόνο όταν έχεις απέναντί σου το χρόνο και αλληλοκοιταζόσαστε με βλέμμα βλοσυρό):

εμείς οι Έλληνες — ο Έλληνας υπουργός (σχολική ορθογραφία) > τάση εκσυγχρονιστών να γράφουν: ο έλληνας υπουργός. Οι εκσυγχρονιστές συνήθως δεν γράφουν «οι έλληνες».

η ελληνική γλώσσα, τα ελληνικά, η Ελληνική ή η ελληνική, η Τσακωνική ή η τσακωνική (στην τελευταία περίπτωση, της γλώσσας, το ΛΝΕΓ επιμένει στο κεφαλαίο, αλλά η αγορά κάνει ό,τι θέλει)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ (δις)


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2009)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η εθνική / εθνοτική ταυτότητα είναι με κεφαλαίο, αλλά η θρησκευτική, που για πολλούς ανθρώπους και για πολλές ιστορικές περιόδους είναι πιο σημαντική, είναι με μικρό. Δηλαδή, Έλληνας χριστιανός, Τούρκος μουσουλμάνος, ώσπου φτάνουμε στο Εβραίος, που όλοι σχεδόν το γράφουν με κεφαλαίο, ενώ είναι θρησκευτικό. Ή λοιπόν το Εβραίος γράφεται πάντα με μικρό, π.χ. Ισραηλινός εβραίος και οι εβραίοι της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, ή οι Εβραίοι της Ο.Α. και Ισραηλινός Εβραίος, οπότε όμως και Έλληνας Χριστιανός και Τούρκος Μουσουλμάνος.


----------



## bl00m (Jan 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η εθνική / εθνοτική ταυτότητα είναι με κεφαλαίο, αλλά η θρησκευτική, που για πολλούς ανθρώπους και για πολλές ιστορικές περιόδους είναι πιο σημαντική, είναι με μικρό. Δηλαδή, Έλληνας χριστιανός, Τούρκος μουσουλμάνος, ώσπου φτάνουμε στο Εβραίος, που όλοι σχεδόν το γράφουν με κεφαλαίο, ενώ είναι θρησκευτικό. Ή λοιπόν το Εβραίος γράφεται πάντα με μικρό, π.χ. Ισραηλινός εβραίος και οι εβραίοι της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, ή οι Εβραίοι της Ο.Α. και Ισραηλινός Εβραίος, οπότε όμως και Έλληνας Χριστιανός και Τούρκος Μουσουλμάνος.



Η διαφορά φαντάζομαι πως είναι στο ότι το "Εβραίος" δεν είναι αμιγώς θρησκευτικός προσδιορισμός. Για να θεωρείται κάποιος Εβραίος πρέπει να έχει μάνα Εβραία.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2009)

Μπορείς να είσαι Εβραίος προσήλυτος, εξ εθνών.


----------



## curry (Jan 28, 2009)

bl00m said:


> Για να θεωρείται κάποιος Εβραίος πρέπει να έχει μάνα Εβραία.



Αλήθεια; Μπορείς να μου δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες; (σε pm δηλαδή, μην το τσακίσουμε το νηματάκι :) ) 



bl00m said:


> Η διαφορά φαντάζομαι πως είναι στο ότι το "Εβραίος" δεν είναι αμιγώς θρησκευτικός προσδιορισμός.



Γιατί δεν είναι αμιγώς θρησκευτικός προσδιορισμός όμως; Σε τι πιστεύει ο γιος μιας χριστιανής και ενός εβραίου, για παράδειγμα; Ή, υπάρχει άλλη ονομασία για ένα παιδί από μικτό γάμο; (ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω, έτσι; )

Προσωπικά γράφω κάθε θρησκευτικό προσδιορισμό με μικρό: χριστιανός, μουσουλμάνος, ινδουιστής κλπ. Αλλά γράφω και χριστιανισμός, βουδισμός κλπ. Δεν ξέρω, νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται το κεφαλαίο -αλλιώς γιατί να μην το βάζουμε για οποιαδήποτε φιλοσοφία, ιδεολογία κλπ ασπάζεται κάποιος ως κοσμοθεωρία και πίστη; Δηλαδή, γιατί όχι Άθεος, Μηδενιστής, Υπαρξιστής; Ακόμα και Ολυμπιακός (αυτοί λένε ότι είναι θρησκεία ο Θρύλος, όχι εγώ  ).


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2009)

Σωστά, αλλά γιατί να πριμοδοτείται με κεφαλαίο η εθνική / εθνοτική ταυτότητα; Εγώ μπορεί να είμαι Χριστιανός και να το θεωρώ αυτό πολύ πιο σημαντικό απ' οτιδήποτε άλλο, από το ότι είμαι Έλληνας, για παράδειγμα. Ή και αντίστροφα, φυσικά. Και κυρίως, τι θα γίνει με το Εβραίος;

Δεν ψάχνομαι έτσι για πλάκα. Σε βιβλίο που έκανα, συναντούσα συνεχώς φράσεις για τους Εβραίους, τους χριστιανούς και τους μουσουλμάνους της Οθωμ. Αυτοκρ. Σπαστικό δεν είναι οι πρώτοι να είναι μονίμως με κεφαλαίο και οι άλλοι με μικρό; Γι' αυτό, τα έκανα όλα κεφαλαία (άσχετο τι έγινε μετά στην επιμέλεια). Η άλλη φυσικά λύση θα ήταν, όλα με μικρό. Αλλά δεν ακολουθείται. Από την άλλη, αν ήταν όλα με μικρό, τότε οι Έλληνες και οι Βούλγαροι και οι Τούρκοι της Ο.Α. θα ήταν με κεφαλαίο, αλλά οι εβραίοι με μικρό. Κι αυτό σπαστικό. Γι' αυτό κατέληξα ότι η πρακτική της Α/αγγλικής να βάζει κεφαλαίο και στα έθνη και στις θρησκείες είναι πιο καλή.
Επίσης, όταν ψάχνω με το μάτι στις σελίδες ενός βιβλίου να βρω αναφορές για θρησκείες, με εκνευρίζει που δεν ξεχωρίζουν χάρη στα κεφαλαία τους οι θρησκευτικές ταυτότητες, λες και ψάχνω για κοινά ουσιαστικά, ενώ ξεχωρίζουν οι εθνότητες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2009)

Με τους Τ/τσιγγάνους τι να κάνουμε; Κάνε μια σύγκριση ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2009)

Γι' αυτό σου λέω, καλύτερα όλα αυτά κεφαλαία, όπως κάνουν οι Άγγλοι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2009)

Σ' ένα βιβλίο που κάνω γράφει (είμαστε στα 1942): the gypsies: keen to resettle nomadic Roma...


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2009)

Το κλώθω στο μυαλό μου όταν κάνω κάνα διάλειμμα αυτές τις μέρες αλλά δεν βρίσκω μια λογική καθολική προσέγγιση στο θέμα. Και μόλις ανέφερα μια λέξη που μου είχε δημιουργήσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα στο παρελθόν, που άμα γράψεις το «καθολικός» με πεζό, άντε μετά να ξεχωρίζεις το γενικό από το ρωμαιοκαθολικό. Τι είναι η καθολική επιστολή και τι ο καθολικός άνθρωπος; Και τι γίνεται με τους διαμαρτυρόμενους; Από την άλλη, αν ξεκινήσουμε σταυροφορία για το αγγλικό σύστημα, δεν θα πρέπει να γράφουμε μόνο τον Μαρξισμό με κεφαλαίο, αλλά και το Αγγλικός. Αντιθέτως, η μόδα κλίνει προς το πεζό. Θεωρώ, δηλαδή, πιο πιθανό, αν κάποιοι σήμερα γράφουν «ο άγγλος ποδοσφαιριστής», σύντομα να γράφουν «οι άγγλοι», σαν τους Γάλλους (ή: σαν τους γάλλους). Και οι εβραίοι, οι τσιγγάνοι, οι ινδοί και οι ινδιάνοι. Τα γαλλόπουλα. Οι έλληνες και οι τούρκοι. Οι εσκιμώοι, οι βουδιστές, οι αθηναίοι και οι λονδρέζοι. Οι καθολικώς διαμαρτυρόμενοι έλληνες χριστιανοί. Ίσως να είχε ήδη επικρατήσει αν κάποιοι επιμελητές δεν κρατούσαν τις βίβλους στο χέρι.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2009)

Ναι, όντως υπάρχει αυτή η τάση σ' εμάς, και απολύτως στα εθνικά επίθετα, όπως λες. Εγώ πάντως γράφω "η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία" αλλά η "ορθόδοξη χρήση του καλαμιού στο ψάρεμα είναι..." (Orthodox/orthodox) ή "καθολική αντίδραση συνάντησε ο νόμος για τα τεκμήρια" αλλά "Καθολική αγία" (universal/Catholic), κι έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Και ναι, αν κάποιος θέλει να γράψει το μαρξισμό ή την αθεΐα ή τον υλισμό με κεφαλαίο, που λες εσύ και που έλεγε και η curry πιο πάνω, δε με χαλάει. Αν αυτός το νιώθει έτσι, τι εμοί και σοι; με γεια της, με χαρά της. Στην τελική, πρέπει να υπάρχει ελαστικότητα. Αν ένας συγγραφέας θέλει να γράψει κάτι με κεφαλαίο ή, αντίστροφα, με μικρό, δε νιώθω πως έχω το δικαίωμα να παρέμβω παρά μόνο συμβουλευτικά (το εννοείς; το κάνεις μετά λόγου;) Άλλωστε, και στα εγγλέζικα βιβλία πολύ συχνά βλέπω Foreign Minister στη μια αράδα, foreign minister στην άλλη λίγο παρακάτω. Βέβαια, τα βασικά τα έχουν πάντα κεφαλαία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αν ένας συγγραφέας θέλει να γράψει κάτι με κεφαλαίο ή, αντίστροφα, με μικρό, δε νιώθω πως έχω το δικαίωμα να παρέμβω παρά μόνο συμβουλευτικά (το εννοείς; το κάνεις μετά λόγου;).


Μία τέτοια, εκνευριστική για μένα (και πηγή προβληματισμού για το αν οφείλω να διατηρήσω το αρχικό κεφαλαίο), επιλογή αμερικανών συγγραφέων είναι το να γράφουν με κεφαλαίο τα Dad και Mom όταν αναφέρονται στους γονείς τους (και επίσης Uncle, Aunt κ.τ.ό. για πολύ προσφιλή και σεβαστά συγγενικά τους πρόσωπα).


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2009)

Και τι να πεις για τα γερμανικά, με το κεφαλαίο σε όλα τα κοινά ουσιαστικά; Θυμάμαι μια μετάφραση του Αλτουσέρ σ' ένα βιβλίο του ...(Χέγκελ;), όπου στον πρόλογο ο Αλτουσέρ δικιολογούσε την επιλογή του να γράφει όλες τις Ιδέες, τις Έννοιες, τα Πνεύματα κλπ. κλπ. με μικρό, γιατί, έλεγε, η ιδιαιτερότητα αυτή της γερμανικής ορθογραφίας είχε προκαλέσει την επιδημία των κεφαλαίων στις γαλλικές μεταφράσεις της γερμανικής κλασικής φιλοσοφίας, με αρνητικά αποτελέσματα ως προς τη "θεοποίηση" αυτών των εννοιών. Το "δάσος των κεφαλαίων", το αποκαλούσε.
Έπειτα, υπάρχουν και γλώσσες όπου ο μεταφραστής είναι τελείως ελεύθερος από δεσμεύσεις ως προς το πρωτότυπο, γιατί το πρωτότυπο δεν μπορεί να έχει κεφαλαία: π.χ. κινεζικά. Ίσως δε και διάφορες άλλες γραφές που αγνοώ, αλφαβητικές, φωνητικές και μη (έχουν ή δεν έχουν κεφαλαία; Ινδικά, εβραϊκά, αραβικά κλπ.)


----------



## Philip (Feb 2, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ίσως δε και διάφορες άλλες γραφές που αγνοώ, αλφαβητικές, φωνητικές και μη (έχουν ή δεν έχουν κεφαλαία; Ινδικά, εβραϊκά, αραβικά κλπ.)



Όσες γλώσσες γράφοντια με λατινικούς, ελληνικούς και κυριλλικούς χαρακτήρες έχουν κεφαλαία (εκτός από τις γνωστές, και από Ζούλου μέχρι Βιετναμέζικα , και όσες γλώσσες της παλαιάς Σοβιέτικής Ένωσης - Μογγολικά, Κιργκίζ, κλπ γράφονται ακόμα με κυριλλικό αλφάβητο). Επίσης αρμενικά. Για τα γεωργιανά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Όσες δεν γράφονται με τέτοιους αλφάβητους δεν έχουν κεφαλαία (γιαπωνέζικα, αραβικά, ινδικές γλώσσες, κλπ)

Δες εδώ για πληροφορίες για ένα σωρό γλώσσες: www.omniglot.com/writing

_Η δική μου χρήση των κεφαλαίων για τα ονόματα των γλωσσών σε αυτό το μήνυμα σκοπό έχει μόνο τη σύγχυση. Γιου χαβ μπιν ουόρν'τ._


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 2, 2009)

Costas said:


> ώσπου φτάνουμε στο Εβραίος, που όλοι σχεδόν το γράφουν με κεφαλαίο, ενώ είναι θρησκευτικό. Ή λοιπόν το Εβραίος γράφεται πάντα με μικρό, π.χ. Ισραηλινός εβραίος και οι εβραίοι της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, ή οι Εβραίοι της Ο.Α. και Ισραηλινός Εβραίος, οπότε όμως και Έλληνας Χριστιανός και Τούρκος Μουσουλμάνος.


Σωστά, με μικρό, όπως και ιουδαίος, ισραηλίτης (αλλά Ισραηλίτης για αναφορά στον λαό του Μωυσή, Π.Δ), αφού και οι τρείς λέξεις εκφράζουν θρησκευτική ιδιότητα σήμερα, άσχετα με την ιστορική καταγωγή τους.
Προτιμώ όμως (ελληνικός, ρωσικός, γαλλικός) Εβραϊσμός, που συμπεριλαμβάνει τις ιστρ.-πολιτισμικές αξίες έναντι του ιουδαϊσμός, αυστηρότερα θρησκευτικού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Ω, τι ωραία που ανακάλυψα αυτό το νήμα!

Αφού δεν λύθηκε κττγμ το αρχικό ερώτημα (και πώς δηλαδή;}, να προσθέσω μερικά ακόμη:

Ο πρώτος (ή ο α', ό,τι θέλετε) παγκόσμιος πόλεμος ή ο Πρώτος (Α') Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος, η Γαλλική Επανάσταση ή η γαλλική επανάσταση (στο ΛΚΝ με πεζά). Μήπως ένα υβρίδιο του τύπου «η Γαλλική επανάσταση» (στον Μπαμπινιώτη) -- ή η «γαλλική Επανάσταση» (για να γράφεται πιο εύκολα η «Επανάσταση του 1821»); Και αν κεφαλαία, γιατί όχι η Βιομηχανική Επανάσταση και η Αγροτική Επανάσταση; Και αν κεφαλαία για την ουσιαστικοποιημένη γλώσσα (η Ελληνική), γιατί όχι και για *όλες* τις επιστήμες --και τις τέχνες (η Ιατρική, η Φυσική, και η Αστροφυσική αλλά και η Χαρτομαντεία και η Αστρολογία, το Εμπόριο και το Παραεμπόριο);

Για να μην πιάσω τα αξιώματα· η Γερμανίδα Υπουργός για τα Γυναικεία Θέματα, τη Νεολαία, και τον Ελεύθερο Χρόνο κυρία (ή Κυρία; εκπτώσεις θα κάνουμε;} Τάδε φον (ίσως και αυτό με κεφαλαίο;} Τάδε ουντ Τάδε συνάντησε την Αγγλίδα Επίτροπο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για Θέματα Παιδείας, Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού Βαρόνη Δείνα του Μπλούστερσιρ στην πρωτεύουσα του Ομοσπονδιακού Κράτους του Σβαχστάιν-Γκρόσπλαν Πογεντία και μίλησαν για Έρευνα και Τεχνολογία στη Χρυσή Αίθουσα του Μεγάρου Θρησκευτικών Ελευθεριών του Πανεπιστημίου της πόλης.

Έλεος! Ομολογώ ότι είναι λίγο υπερβολικό το παράδειγμα, αλλά με ενοχλεί η εικόνα των ελληνικών κειμένων να μασκαρεύονται γερμανικά και προτιμώ να γράφω με πεζό όπου μπορώ --και μπορώ κάπως (ΛΚΝ!) να το τεκμηριώσω. Και δεν ενοχλούν μόνο εμένα. Και οι Δανοί έγραφαν μέχρι λίγο μετά τον β'ππ αλά γερμανικά και το κατάργησαν, και σε άλλες γλώσσες έγραφαν ακόμη πιο παλιά χρησιμοποιώντας μπόλικα κεφαλαία.

Edit: Εννοώ ότι, αφού γράφουμε τα κύρια ονόματα (και τα εθνικά) με κεφαλαία, δεν γίνεται τουλάχιστον να προσπαθήσουμε να τα περιορίσουμε όπου αλλού είναι δυνατόν;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Καλημέρες!
Εμένα με ενοχλεί, όπως έγραψα και στην αρχή του μηνύματος, να βλέπω π.χ. **Ε*λληνική παιδεία, **Α*γγλική κρέμα, με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο, αλά αγγλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εμένα με ενοχλεί, όπως έγραψα και στην αρχή του μηνύματος, να βλέπω π.χ. **Ε*λληνική παιδεία, **Α*γγλική κρέμα, με κεφαλαίο το πρώτο, αλά αγγλικά.



Καλημέρχαμπα! :)
Αυτό εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου. Τα κεφαλαία στα επίθετα (και σε τέτοιες χρήσεις μάλιστα) εξαερώνονται πιο γρήγορα και από φυσικό αέριο σε γεώτρηση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

Στο παρεμφερές νήμα εδώ, ο Ζαζ έχει μεταφέρει και κάποιες σελίδες από τον _Οδηγό_ της Ιορδανίδου, μόνο που αφορούν κυρίως τοπωνύμια.

Θέλουν κι αυτοί εδώ οι «τίτλοι» να τους κοιτάξουμε με στοργή, οπότε ξεκίνησε στα Workgroups ένα νήμα _Εκκρεμότητες – To Do_. Μόνο οι δικές μου υποσχέσεις για θέματα με τα οποία θα καταπιαστώ και απαντήσεις που χρωστάω φτάνουν να το γεμίσουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> Δηλαδή, Έλληνας χριστιανός, Τούρκος μουσουλμάνος, ώσπου φτάνουμε στο Εβραίος, που όλοι σχεδόν το γράφουν με κεφαλαίο, ενώ είναι θρησκευτικό. Ή λοιπόν το Εβραίος γράφεται πάντα με μικρό, π.χ. Ισραηλινός εβραίος και οι εβραίοι της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, ή οι Εβραίοι της Ο.Α. και Ισραηλινός Εβραίος, οπότε όμως και Έλληνας Χριστιανός και Τούρκος Μουσουλμάνος.



Από πού κι ως πού το Εβραίος είναι θρησκευτικός προσδιορισμός; Μάλλον κάποια σύγχυση υπάρχει.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Επειδή από το #11 και μετά γίνεται εκτεταμένη συζήτηση σχετικά με τα Εβραίος, Ισραηλίτης και Ιουδαίος, επισυνάπτω το άρθρο _Εβραίος - Ισραηλίτης - Ιουδαίος: Σταθμοί προ μία κοινήν ονομασία_ του Κωνσταντίνου Βάσση, όπως εμφανίστηκε στο περιοδικό _Χρονικά_, τομ. 35ος, αρ. φύλλου 236, Απρίλιος-Ιούνιος 2012.


----------

